# General > Hobbies >  Skillful Flying

## joxville

It's only an RC plane but this guy has fantastic skill flying it: http://www.snotr.com/video/2848

----------


## sassylass

Amazing, he must spend hours flying it.

----------


## Even Chance

Now Im a pretty darned good RC flyer myself, and even have one of these 3D foamy planes, but the skill involved in doing rolling circles a couple of inches above the floor etc is WAY above mine. Prop hanging one of these planes (hovering vertically from the propeller) is hard enough. They fly like a poor handling helicopter!
 This must be the best piece of flying Ive ever seen, and Ive seen loads!!
 Cheers for the link joxville!

Awsome!

----------

